# History of my Trakehner Mare Donauwoge II - Stable name Dee



## Adesz2234 (23 May 2014)

Morning all, 

I hope someone on knows my mare Dee. She is a 16.2H Trakhener. Breeding Arystokrat (DE) x Donauflut III (DE). She is a 2001 foal. I have her on loan from a lady called Becky, who does not seem to know much about her history.Becky has had her for two years and breed a lovely foal from her. I Believe her previous owner was a J.Curtis. She was graded in 2007. All I know is that she has done some PBA classes. I think Dee is from Shropshire area, she is now in South Wales. Breed in Italy imported from Germany/Holland. 

I am interested in finding out her competition history, training, etc. Any information will be wonderful! Pictures or video links even better! 

Added some photos below. Me and Dee after having her for 5 months. In training. Our first competition in a few weeks. 

Hope someone can help.


----------



## Tern (23 May 2014)

Hi i know a J Curtis - is it a Mr or Mrs?


----------



## Adesz2234 (23 May 2014)

Hey

Its Mrs. I think its Jenny... but not 100%


----------



## Tern (23 May 2014)

Ah okay this is a Jo Curtis


----------

